# Replacement for Orb Mod2?



## EzyE (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm looking for something about the size of an Orb Mod2 which I currently have. Don't get me wrong, the Orbs do a fine job but my wife is not that fond of the spheres and would prefer a more traditional shape. I know there are a number of fine small satellite/bookshelf speakers on the market but whatever I get has to have an all white finish and similar in size, power handling, and cost to the Mod2. The ability to handle lower frequencies would also be nice.

What do you think of these?

Monitor Audio Radius 180
RBH CT
Paradigm Cinema 90

How do the above compare to the Orbs as far as SQ? Are there others that I should consider? Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Even though that are a little bigger than your looking for the SVS SBS-01's would be a great choice. The frequency response is great for a small bookshelf and the build quality is very high end and will be tough to beat for the price.


----------



## EzyE (Mar 12, 2010)

Interesting you mention the SBS-01, that's the first system I had originally purchased but they got nixed due to size (they're almost twice the depth of an Orb). Also, I don't think they make those in white anymore.


----------

